# Manejar un potenciómetro desde el PC



## andriuch (Mar 2, 2010)

Hola chic@s, soy nuevo en el foro y quería preguntaros unas dudas a ver si me pueden ayudar.

Quiero automatizar los sistemas de aclimatación de un terrario y necesito que en un punto en concreto haya una temperatura constante de 32º. Esa temperatura la consigo en dicho punto con una bombilla halógena. Tengo un sensor de temperatura conectado al PC que me mide constantemente la temperatura y va registrandolo creando gráficas y demás. Para mantener la temperatura constante quiero conectar la bombilla a un potenciómetro que maneje el PC de tal modo que si la temperatura baja, el potenciómetro actue para darle más potencia a la bombilla y que aumente la temperatura en el punto de asolación.

Conocéis algún aparato capaz de hacer ésto? el programa de PC me lo podría programar yo sabiendo que datos de entrada necesita el potenciómetro.

Muchas gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 2, 2010)

Necesitamos los datos de la luz halogena: Voltaje de operacion, corriente, potencia, marca o referencia etc.
Actualmente, cuanto tiempo la mantienes encendida ?.
Salu2


----------



## andriuch (Mar 2, 2010)

La halógena es una dicroica de 100W a 220v. actualmente la tengo encendida 12horas conectada a un potenciómetro manual extraido de una lámpara con la que gradúo la temperatura de forma manual. el problema es que la luz se enciende a las 10, cuando yo no estoy en casa y segun mis mediciones en ese momento marca 30º y segun va pasando el día llega hasta los 33º. Aquí en España aún estamos en invierno, cuando llegue el verano esas temperaturas se dispararán y debido a que estaré en el trabajo, no puedo estar para ir graduando la temperatrua manualmente según va pasando el día, ya que es importante que la temperatura sea constante...

Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 2, 2010)

La PC puede hacer el trabajo que quieres. Hay varias formas de controlar la halogena: he aqui una: usando un rele de estado solido (SSR o puck). Mira las especificaciones aqui:
http://www.ab.com/en/epub/catalogs/12768/229240/229266/229641/229687/
Este modulo te admite la tension de red directamente y lo controlas con el puerto paralelo de la PC.

Como ya tienes el sensor de temperatura conectado a la PC, solo tienes que hacerte un programa para enlazar la informacion del sensor de temperatura para comandar el SSR y que te encienda y apague la bombilla, mediante un sencillo sistema regulador On/Off.

Ahora bien, tu controlador lo tienes que mejorar para cuando llegue el verano. tendras que considerar incorporar un ventilador que tambien estara bajo el control de la PC, pero esta vez, tratando de reducir la temperatura.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 2, 2010)

Usa algo como esto en reemplazo del potenciometro de un dimmer y vas a tener un control variable usando pines del lpt con diferentes resistencias http://narbotic.net/?p=130


----------

